# What does normal poop look like?



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

I know this is gross, but i'd like to see a picture of normal tiel droppings to compare to my birds. I've had my Bilbo for almost three weeks, i've noticed his poop is a little watery and pretty green. And when I got home today I noticed it looking almost yellowish... I just dont know if its normal.

Also I read that their feet are supposed to be warm, but Bilbo's are kinda cold all the time. Should I be concerned?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=10100

Try looking through that thread.


----------



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks, that was really helpful. 
I use paper towels at the bottom of my birds cage, and I know thats very absorbant, so im wondering if the poop only looks watery cause its being absorbed and spread out in the paper towel? Could that also make it look like a brighter color than it is? 
Overall im not too concerned, but i'd rather be safe than sorry!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Try white printer paper and then you can post pictures of it here.


----------



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

Well I tried to upload a picture and it didnt work! If anyone has a picture handy of normal droppings that would be great!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

On the second page of the thread bjknight posted for you there is a link where you can see normal droppings
http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/droppings.html


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's another example:









But, it really would be best for you to post pics of your own bird's droppings. There is variability between birds, and it will be more helpful for us to be able to look at your specific concerns than for you to try and compare to birds that may be in a very different environment, eating a very different diet.

These threads might help you with posting pictures:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=20202
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=66


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

These two pictures are from that thread...
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums...rmal droppings for forums/normaldroppings.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums...ormal droppings for forums/normaltielpoop.jpg

This page had pictures of abnormal droppings..
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=10100&page=3

I still encourage you to post pictures of your birds droppings though...as enigma said, there are variations of droppings and we can help tell you what's going on.


----------



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! From the pictures I saw i'd say his droppings are mostly normal, but the liquid isnt totally clear, but like I said, it might be the paper towel absorbing the feces or something. I'll try to figure out how to post the picture I took of it. Do I need to use photobucket then?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You don't have to, but that might be the easiest way to go about it.


----------



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

Alright. Thanks again for all the replies!


----------

